# Can I use Aragonite subs. in my Freshwater?



## occram (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a problem with low pH from the tap at my home. Our pH is 5.8-6.0 on my test kit and I wanted to know if I can use an all Aragonite substrate for the base of the tank.

Thank you.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

You can if you have african or central american cichlids as well as brackish water enviroments with fish like swordtails loaches guppies etc. an easier solution to bring it to 7.0 everytime is a product made by seachem called neutral regulater it's a powder you mix in with new water it also has an ammonia and chlorine eliminator in it great stuff just don't use too much or do water changer more than once a week because it will starve you biological filter.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If it's reading that low I'd take a sample of the water to your LFS and have them test it as well, just to double check. I probably wouldn't go with a solid aragonite substrate because you're likely to see the pH go from acidic to alkaline quickly.

Honestly if you're wanting to keep amazonian species a pH of 6.0 isn't really that bad. So long as there's no huge difference between the pH of the pet shop and your tank you should be good to go and the fish will like it. Remember, 7.0 isn't the perfect pH, it's just a pH.

If you absolutely have to move the pH around I'd experiment with a small amount of crushed coral or aragonite contained in a bag in your filter. That should move the pH without using a full aragonite substrate.


----------

